# Suede Headliner Material



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

I am looking for purple suede fabric to redo headliner. I haven't found anything in the local stores. I was wondering where everyone orders online. I am skeptical to just order off of any website because of quality and thickness... Someone please help me out. thanks.


----------



## semaj4712 (Apr 12, 2007)

look for I think it is called Faux suede, or reupholstery suede, those are probably your best bet


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Suede Headliner Material (VDFOSHO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDFOSHO* »_I am looking for purple suede fabric to redo headliner. I haven't found anything in the local stores. I was wondering where everyone orders online. I am skeptical to just order off of any website because of quality and thickness... Someone please help me out. thanks.

What color purple are you looking for and how much?? I may have some at the shop. I will look on Monday or Tuesday when we dig out of this snow.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Suede Headliner Material (VDFOSHO)*

I bought 5m of something called Sable Suede. Looks exactly like suede. I found it at a Fabric chain store called Fabricland. I would imagine a fabric store where you live should carry it. They had a ton of it here, in a dozen or so colours.


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Try syfabrics.com


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tlj 3* »_Try syfabrics.com


Thanks.. This website seems to have what i am looking for.. thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

Hate to thread jack, but does anyone know how strechy the material is from syfabric? I'll be doing this in the spring, and I'm trying to find a good material I can work with.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

bump im with vdubb3dan.. i need to redo mine. Any updates on this project of yours bro?


----------

